# Help! Tarpon120 or Ascend FS12



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Have the option to buy either. I usually fish shallow rivers, Delaware or north end of Alum. I'm a big dude and this is my first Yak. If you were me what would you do?

Tarpon is the 2010 and both are rudderless


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Tarpon 120 is a better quality boat, hands down. It's relatively comfortable, has a seat that is raised off the floor so no wet *ss, it's quick and stable. I've had a tarpon 120, my buddy has fished from one for the last 4 years. I'm not knocking the ascend at all...great boat for the money. Between the 2 boats you are looking at, the tarpon is my winner


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Tarpon 120 is a better quality boat, hands down. It's relatively comfortable, has a seat that is raised off the floor so no wet *ss, it's quick and stable. I've had a tarpon 120, my buddy has fished from one for the last 4 years. I'm not knocking the ascend at all...great boat for the money. Between the 2 boats you are looking at, the tarpon is my winner


Even in shallow rivers? I have never been in either one so I really don't know. I was looking at the tarpon 100 a short while ago for creek and river fishing but a couple experienced guys on here shied me away. The 120 may have a different hull design?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> Have the option to buy either. I usually fish shallow rivers, Delaware or north end of Alum. I'm a big dude and this is my first Yak. If you were me what would you do?
> 
> Tarpon is the 2010 and both are rudderless


Bonecrusher, if you want shallow rivers, you might want to go with something like a Coosa. Those things are made specifically for rivers and manuverability paired with stability. Plus the 2013 models are a steal right now.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

There are better river options for sure. The tarpon 120 is just my vote between the 2 he's looking to buy. Either one will get the job done though. 

Lotaluck, I think I remember you posting about the tarpon 100. If you were looking at a 100, I'd spring for the 120. There is a big difference. Also, the ws ride 115 would be a better option than the tarpon 100 and probably the best wilderness systems choice for shallow rivers in my opinion. 

Bonecrusher, are you looking to buy new, used, have a spending budget?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking at used right now but not opposed to new. My budget is pretty much whatever I can hide from the wife. I looked at Jacksons online. Might run down to the kayak store in Columbus tomorrow. The 2 I had listed were both used. 1 OGF ' ERS and one from Craigslist. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I love my Tarpon 120. It tracks well in open water and floats nicely down the rivers in Central Ohio. You can set them up with all kinds of options. Lots of room for storage. Not too heavy but not the lightest but I can slide my on a roof rack on my suv with no problems.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

That's a good idea to run over and look at those Jackson's. Like northern1 said, check out the coosa. Also, I just saw a post that Columbus Kayak is closed tomorrow because they are picking up boats in TN. No question the tarpon 120 is a better paddling boat than the coosa on flat water but the coosa is pretty hard to beat as far as a river yak goes.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

FYI - Columbus Kayak closed tomorrow per their Facebook page


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

That saved me a drive. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> That's a good idea to run over and look at those Jackson's. Like northern1 said, check out the coosa. Also, I just saw a post that Columbus Kayak is closed tomorrow because they are picking up boats in TN. No question the tarpon 120 is a better paddling boat than the coosa on flat water but the coosa is pretty hard to beat as far as a river yak goes.


That's true. Having said that, I took the coosa out two days ago and it was very nice on an Indian lake channel. No issues for me with that boat. Plus, bonecrusher if you're a big guy, you would love the high-seat option on the Jackson line of boats. 
I have no experience with the Tarpon 120 personally, but im sure it would still be better than the coosa on open water. Check out the Jackson Kayak promo video for the Coosa on youtube. If Drew Gregory can't hook you there, you'll never be a Jackson guy  lol. Here's the link to that video.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Heard the ascends have really thin hulls and even warp if tied too tight on the roof 
I bought the eagle talon 12 
She works for me


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Same hull just longer then the 100. Not a good shallow River boat Imo, the hull just has too much keel, mine is retired due to 3 cracks in the hull from rocks in rivers, the design makes it almost impossible to fix

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Tarpons will get thru shallower water than many boats! 

It a great paddling kayak and done very well in the shallow mud flats but.it does not lend well trying to stand up in them even in the shallow so.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> Same hull just longer then the 100. Not a good shallow River boat Imo, the hull just has too much keel, mine is retired due to 3 cracks in the hull from rocks in rivers, the design makes it almost impossible to fix
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you forget about their lifetime warranty on the hull!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Didn't know they had one, I'll look into that. 

Never said they won't get thru shallow water, they turn terrible!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks like only defects in manufacturing, if I remember correctly I tried to get another boat after the first crack, sent a picture and they said it wasn't their fault, I pointed out where the cracks are located showed thin spots to no avail, so we repaired it ourselves

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Anywherelse around C-bus sell the Jacksons? Or have a good selection of Old Towne I have an old town Canoe and that thing has taken a first class beating. If the Kayaks are half that durable they would be great


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> Looks like only defects in manufacturing, if I remember correctly I tried to get another boat after the first crack, sent a picture and they said it wasn't their fault, I pointed out where the cracks are located showed thin spots to no avail, so we repaired it ourselves
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Kind of odd they say that but I would had taken it to one of larger WS dealers and go from there. I am azure you will get a better response and a replacement.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I did try that, called corporate office, then took to a dealer, no dice, said I was too rough, normal wear and tear

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The channels in the hull are the problem, that's exactly where you get cracks, poor design, the plastic doesn't get thick enough in a prime structural area.that aside the front and rear keel make it a poor choice for a river kayak

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Bonecrusher said:


> Anywherelse around C-bus sell the Jacksons? Or have a good selection of Old Towne I have an old town Canoe and that thing has taken a first class beating. If the Kayaks are half that durable they would be great
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Great Miami Outfitters in Miamisburg, not far from the Dayton mall is a jackson dealer. They have a good customer awards program too! Along with the purchase of my coosa there, I got $100 store credit for my next purchase.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bonecrusher said:


> Anywherelse around C-bus sell the Jacksons? Or have a good selection of Old Towne I have an old town Canoe and that thing has taken a first class beating. If the Kayaks are half that durable they would be great
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Kayak Columbus is on north high street and sells Jackson kayaks. He is down in TN picking up a few kayaks. He is a good guy and has a nice selection of kayaks in his store.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> I did try that, called corporate office, then took to a dealer, no dice, said I was too rough, normal wear and tear
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Damn man that just sucks and they know it was there fault for sure. I bet that will tell you not to buy another WS yak! 

Yea I definitely agree with you that it won't turn as well as many due to its design tho but that what the Tarpon is supposed to do anyways. 
There are much better boats out over WS! IMO probably couldn't pay me enough to switch back to them.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I've owned a tarpoon 100. Like Stuck said, same hull as the 120. I have 0 experience with the other boat.

I'd take the other boat sight unseen. The Tarpon... is just that bad.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Yakphisher said:


> Damn man that just sucks and they know it was there fault for sure. I bet that will tell you not to buy another WS yak!
> 
> Yea I definitely agree with you that it won't turn as well as many due to its design tho but that what the Tarpon is supposed to do anyways.
> There are much better boats out over WS!* IMO probably couldn't pay me enough to switch back to them. *


I'll drink to that!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks lol. I am getting ready to list a Tarpon 120 in the OGFMarketplace.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishwendel2 said:


> Thanks lol. I am getting ready to list a Tarpon 120 in the OGFMarketplace.
> View attachment 91343
> 
> 
> ...


It's a much better option on flat water with deep water entry than my Dagger Blackwater. That's for sure!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> It's a much better option on flat water with deep water entry than my Dagger Blackwater. That's for sure!


That's right! Hopefully your yak has dried out by now. It's a good selling point in the future. "Holds 50 gallons of water no problem or goes from 30 to 300 lbs in seconds"


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Kyle's good at dumping

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The new FS12T has a really nice design and layout with the elevated seat. That is the way I would go at that price range.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Rusty is right the new fs12t is basically set up like a native watercraft slayer, a huge improvement from what it was.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Tarpon 120 is a better quality boat, hands down.


Without a doubt a WS product will beat it based on quality every time, however, I have no idea what either hull looks like. 



Yakphisher said:


> Tarpons will get thru shallower water than many boats!
> 
> ....it does not lend well trying to stand up in them even in the shallow so.


??? Stand up in the shallow???


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of the fs12t hull. It looks slow but could be good for rivers


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Has the nasty sharp keels, not a good turner

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

fishfray said:


> Here is a pic of the fs12t hull. It looks slow but could be good for rivers


It looks stable, but man like Stucky said, you're not going to turn that very well. It looks like my cuda 14 on the front and back.


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> Bonecrusher, if you want shallow rivers, you might want to go with something like a Coosa. Those things are made specifically for rivers and manuverability paired with stability. Plus the 2013 models are a steal right now.


How much of a STEAL? And where at, columbus? 
Checking out that coosa online, that thing looks sweet. Would a yak designed for rivers/moving water be slow on open/flat water? Or is it just not able to handle wake encountered in flat water? I fish rivers a lot, just wander how bad a coosa would be on other types of water. Thanks


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

I have the Ascend and I honestly won't trade it for anything else. I will say that it is not the most graceful in terms of maneuvering. But, I will say that it floated me (280 pounds), two rods, a big tackle box, lunch, and the safety gear; most of the way down the kokosing river in Knox county. I will say that I did have to get out and walk through a few shallow spots but it felt good to get a little wet after baking in the sun. In terms of flipping it. Good luck. I've had the big ski boats on Griggs pass by me a couple of times and this yak just won't tip over. Hell, I'm pretty sure one day they just wanted to see if they could tip me over, I didn't!!! I've stood up in mine a couple of times, but only when I'm the only person on the water. Its comfortable in the long run with the elevated seat. I'm rambling on right now probably the lack of fishing Here's my list of Pros and Cons
PRO's:
Hard to tip over
Tracks good in flat water
Can hold a lot of weight
Has tons of space to put things
Paddle holder
Rod holders
cup holder
Very Comfy

CON's:
Heavy
Maneuvering is difficult
not meant for water ankle deep

Honestly the maneuvering is easily overcome by taking your kayak out and just paddling it. Learning different strokes to move sideways or just building up your core muscles to paddle more efficiently. There are places that offer paddling lessons, I think Dayton has a place. Then there is Paddle Palooza in downtown Columbus where all the leading kayak companies come to display their latest creations And where you can find some deals on used kayaks. Either way getting out on the water is what's important here.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

sopo716 said:


> How much of a STEAL? And where at, columbus?
> Checking out that coosa online, that thing looks sweet. Would a yak designed for rivers/moving water be slow on open/flat water? Or is it just not able to handle wake encountered in flat water? I fish rivers a lot, just wander how bad a coosa would be on other types of water. Thanks


Sopo. I had it on Indian lake 3 days ago and it paddled just fine for my liking. No issues. It was calm, so no idea how it would take waves yet. I would imagine it wouldn't be too bad. If you dont want to drop the extra $500 for the big rig it might be the way to go. But a good "hybrid" Jackson would more likely be the Cuda 12 in my opinion. But that's just me. It got it for $950 brand new from Loveland Canoe and Kayak. It was last year's model and so they were trying to clear some space for the 2014s coming in. They are currently trying to get rid of another 2013 Cuda 14 as well just FYI. But, i'm sure all other kayak places are doing similar sales and deals right now. Its just all about finding out where those are.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got the name wrong, Columbus Kayak... NOT kayak Columbus. Google it or search facebook and you'll find out everything you need to know

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

E-Z-E said:


> I have the Ascend and I honestly won't trade it for anything else. I will say that it is not the most graceful in terms of maneuvering. But, I will say that it floated me (280 pounds), two rods, a big tackle box, lunch, and the safety gear; most of the way down the kokosing river in Knox county. I will say that I did have to get out and walk through a few shallow spots but it felt good to get a little wet after baking in the sun. In terms of flipping it. Good luck. I've had the big ski boats on Griggs pass by me a couple of times and this yak just won't tip over. Hell, I'm pretty sure one day they just wanted to see if they could tip me over, I didn't!!! I've stood up in mine a couple of times, but only when I'm the only person on the water. Its comfortable in the long run with the elevated seat. I'm rambling on right now probably the lack of fishing Here's my list of Pros and Cons
> PRO's:
> Hard to tip over
> Tracks good in flat water
> ...


Thx man. Awesome info. I've been canoeing all my life and not too worried about the learning. My main problem is the river is ankle deep most of the summer. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> It's a much better option on flat water with deep water entry than my Dagger Blackwater.


WS yaks are very popular on flat water, most of the guides and many of the rentals I see use WS products. Mostly Rides, but some Tarpons.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a Tarpoon 120....Have not gotten it in the water yet. Feels perfect in my house.


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a tarpon 120 and my fishing buddy has the ascend. Both are good boats and have done there duty well. Of course I like the tarpon better (it is mine after all). I have not used his but it looks like a good quality boat and a little less expensive to boot. Just like everything else, you just have to try them out and see which one you like better. I will say that the seat on the tarpon is fantastic! It makes all of the difference when you spend a long day on the water. The slide trax system is great and allows for a lot of customization. I have a 12' for myself and a 10' for my wife. Mine tracks a little better but both paddle well.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Stuck makes at least 5 guys I know that have had their hulls crack on the WS Tarpon. Something about the way the scuppers are designed, and the way they take a shot from a rock while you're floating.
I have ZERO experience with this, other than I know guys who have sworn off the Tarpon due to that specific issue. 

With that said, all the guys I know who have had issues are river guys. And I also can't attest to whether or not WS has addressed this issue in the newer versions.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Is the ascend a sit on top...if so....I had that yak...hated it...tippy as all get out....if its the sit IN your lookin at...its awesome!!! Great boat great seat,plenty of room...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> With that said, all the guys I know who have had issues are river guys.


I've wondered if rivers might be the issue, I'll ask the guys I know on the Atlantic Coast what their experience has been.


----------

